# New Stuff



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Any of you guys plan on getting any new equipment for next years deer season? I always like to pick up a few new things throughout the summer so I don't spend a bunch of money right before the season. 

I picked up a strap for a tree that has 3 hooks on it to hang stuff from. Looked like it would be pretty convienient and quick to do in the morning out of a tree stand. I plan on getting an IQ bow sight this year as well. They look pretty nice. Has anybody shot with one of these before? How did you like it?

If I can swing the money for it I'de like to get a Lone Wolf climber this year. Either the hand-climber or the sit-n-climb I haven't decided yet. But that's big $$$.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I usually start buying for next year right after the season ends. I picked up a Field and Stream ladder stand at Dicks in Jan. 1/2 price! 18 footer with flip up seat. Prob be putting it up soon.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Yea you can definitely catch some deals right at the end of season. I pick up a lot of clothes right after season. Never can have enough thermal layers.


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I always watch for deals this time of year(after deer and turkey season) for clearance items. 

I was keeping my eye on the Lonewolf and Muddy stands but they didn't really budge on price enough for me. Occassionally you will find the Lonewolf stands for 25 percent off at DSG.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Lonewolf is worth it. I hunt almost exclusively out of my old sit and climb 

I have seen the iq sites would love to see a review if u get it 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

I am for sure upgrading from my cheapo climber, have my eyes on a summit viper due to the easy ratcheting tree cables, is the lone wolf much different/better?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I have never used a summit but have quite a few friends with them that love them, especially for sitting comfort. I wouldn't trade them though. I think the lone wolf strap system is significantly better with the rubber grooved straps that just clamp now. No noise and plenty of adjustability. The biggest thing in my opinion is that the lone wolf folds completely flat. I can carry that thing a LONG ways and through some thick stuff with little difficulty. I hunt a lot of public Land and if your going I hump way back in there fr me its a must have. I no longer have property where i can leave stands so It's literally the only stand I have hunted out of in the last 3 years. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Love my Viper close to 15 years hunting out of them with zero complaints. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Comfort wise nothing has come close to the vipers for me. They are loud though also bulky to carry

As for Ease of use easy packing and being quiet the lone wolf is absolutely amazing.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Yea Kernal I definitely plan on getting a Lonewolf for the same reason as you. I hunt all public and take long hikes to get to where the other people aren't. I have a Gorilla now that folds flat but its pushing 30lbs, and is loud and uses the pins and cables which is a pain. I see Lonewolfs on craigslist for around $250-300 or so occasionally and I think they are around $450 or so in stores after tax.

The IQ sights are expensive too. Probably only gonna be able to make one big new purchase this year. Hopefully they come out with a new sight and drop the price on the IQs before season.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Is the lone wolf pretty easy to pack and unpack? I hate stumbling around in the dark making noise. I would assume its nice being close to 500 bucks.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Very easy in my opinion. You unpack it top and bottom section. There are hinged arms that you just unfold and u just tighten a knob on each arm by screwing it down on each side. The attachment to the tree is some type of rubber strap with like teeth in it. You wrap it around te tree insert into the tube and then there is a piece that just clamps down inbetween the teeth. No pins to mess with. Unless you drop it or clank the top and bottom sections together it is completely silent to set up. Many times including one of the deer i shot last year i have got in the woods climbed up the tree and had deer come in while my bow was still on the ground. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

That'd be something, I had a nice streak of seeing deer after I lower my bow. I started with the comfort zone from dicks, it was cheap, poor quality, and a nearly forty pounds, but it certainly hooked me on climbers. So anything will be an upgrade. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

All the Summits are also very nice like some ppl already mentioned. All my buddies use them. They have lighter models but they are still pretty big and bulky because they do not fold flat, but they are also VERY comfortable. I may be looking at getting a summit as well as I see them on craigslist for cheap pretty often. I got a while still so I'm just waiting on that deal that I just can't pass up on.

While on the topic, I actually shot a deer 2 years ago while climbing down a little early before dark. I was about 7ft off the ground and here she came. Slowly pulled my bow back up and loaded an arrow. A little different experience than being 20ft up in a tree.


----------

